
Burrow Is Casper for Designer Sofas - dwaxe
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2016/08/burrow/
======
pennandhunt
We're giving everyone in the YC community $150 off with promo code YCFAMILY.
You can earn more off with our referral program. Email me with any questions
at stephen@hiburrow.com. Also check us out on TechCrunch:
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/04/burrow-wants-to-bring-
casp...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/04/burrow-wants-to-bring-caspers-
mattress-concept-to-couches/)

Thanks!

